# Being a foreign landlord in Dubai



## BenCh1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Good afternoon,

I am considering Dubai as a place to buy property to let, because of the favourable tax regime and the high rental yield from property here.

Currently I am a resident in Dubai. My question is, if I move away from Dubai or change my job in future years, how would this affect my position as a property owner here? Would I still be eligible to continue being a landlord in Dubai?

Thanks for your insights.

B


----------



## raybar (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes, of course you can. First of all you will only be able to buy in the freehold areas. I am a real estate broker here in Dubai and about 70-80% of my clients dont live or work here in the UAE. 

The market is getting hotter as the days go by with popular locations like downtown, meydan and the hills with prices rising weekly. Would love to advise you in any questions or needs.

Richard


----------



## Samik (Jun 7, 2013)

why can you buy only in freehold area? if I want to buy an apt, I can't go and buy in any area I want?


----------



## raybar (Apr 14, 2013)

There are some place like Jumeira villas where only if you are a uae citizen you can buy. Most areas with apartment buildings are freehold like downtown, the marina among others. Please feel to pvt msg me your number and I will be happy to further explain


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Just be wary of a market driven on 'speculation' for high yield and not market driven. This is the major problem right now. People think the 'boom' times are back, because of inaccurate media reporting creating hype. It's not like that at all. It's a renters market right now. Landlords are trying to get greedy again, but the supply far outweighs demand.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Chocoholic is absolutely right, I would advise doing some serious and extensive research before deciding if the market is for you or where you want it to be. Also if you do decide to invest, do it with a known and trusted (as much as possible out here) developer, there seems to be only one at the moment... some of them have been known to arbitrarily change terms at their discretion ..


----------

